# Bill (hay wilson in TX) Wilson



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today I got a PM from our good member and educator Vincent Haby. He spoke with Bill Wilson today and said Bill sounded good, but is occasionally still having some temporary memory loss that comes and goes.

It sounds like hay wilson in TX, as we know him, has probably retired from farming as Vincent said Bill told him that he had sold his place and was just enjoying life now.

Life goes on for all of us....some of us will be like Bill and health will force us to retire...some will retire because they just get tired of ag...and some will be forced out for economic reasons. I guess what I am saying is to enjoy it now....for tomorrow is not promised.

Thank you Bill (hay) Wilson for your expertise and wisdom....and especially for helping to make "Haytalk" a very credible and resourceful website.

And thank you Vincent for contacting Bill and informing us.

Oh, btw, I purposely placed this into the Alfalfa forum as Bill dearly loved his lucerne.

Best Regards, Mike Young


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll express a Thank You to Bill for his contribution to HT.

Jim


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you Bill for all you have contributed here..


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I wasn't around when Bill was active on here, but have read some of his posts and information. Thanks Bill!! I hope that you are truly enjoying life, and I wish you all the best!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

God Bless Bill, you are an inspiration to me and many others on this site and I'm sure in your community as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

One of the first people I corresponded with thru PM on haytalk was Bill Wilson.....he has had a very interesting life, 22 years spent in the belly of a plane defending the freedoms we have today and may not hold tomorrow. That's something to be proud of.... It's the generation of Bill Wilsons that have made America the greatest country in the world, I surely don't want to see it go to hell in a handbasket at the expense of these great men.....Godspeed in your endeavors Mr. Wilson, your contributions to this great nation were not in vain, many have been blessed from your service to all....I can only hope to have that kind of impact on my fellow man. Thank You Bill Wilson, a great American!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Great post about Mr. Wilson, Mike. Many of us know exactly what you mean when you say to enjoy it now...for tomorrow is not promised.

Hay Wilson did sound quite up beat on our phone conversation. He indicated that he occasionally gets on HayTalk to read some of the posts. I'd bet he would really enjoy PMs from everyone.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to hear that Mr. Wilson is doing better....I have been wondering how he was doing.....hate to hear that he will be no longer able to farm due to his health but hopefully he will be able to still share his expertise and knowledge here on haytalk from time to time. Thank you Bill for your contributions to haytalk and the forage industry as well as your years of service to our country.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

May God bless Bill in this new chapter of his life. As Bill has already blessed us. Thank you Bill and I wish you the best.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

1. We should give him a title "Hay Talk Emeritus."

2. We should build the device he talked about that puts the ground moisture probe out in front of the tractor so we can get a reading on the all important "humidity at ground level".


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you Bill for your service to this country first secondly your service to the hay and forage industry. I never knew there was much science and art to hay making till I read Bills posts. Just about every time im square baling I find myself counting plunger strokes and paying attention to humity levels. The information you've provided so many is invaluable. Thank you again and may your new endeavors be fulfilling and happy


----------



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

somedevildawg said:


> One of the first people I corresponded with thru PM on haytalk was Bill Wilson.....he has had a very interesting life, 22 years spent in the belly of a plane defending the freedoms we have today and may not hold tomorrow. That's something to be proud of.... It's the generation of Bill Wilsons that have made America the greatest country in the world, I surely don't want to see it go to hell in a handbasket at the expense of these great men.....Godspeed in your endeavors Mr. Wilson, your contributions to this great nation were not in vain, many have been blessed from your service to all....I can only hope to have that kind of impact on my fellow man. Thank You Bill Wilson, a great American!


I took for granted how wonderful he was. He loved farming. He loved kidding people, and he loved sharing his knowledge. 
Valarie
(HayWilsonDaughter)


----------

